# colonic irrigation.?



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

has any had this done.?... i have it done a few times .. Twice a year maiinly before show's after all the red meats etc...had it dne on tuesday i lost 5.3pound afterwards.....that was the best one ive had weight loss wise and had a real good clean out 22 gallons of water used, :whistling:

anyway .. the therapist i go to has DEVELOPED a blood and liver cleanser which i think is perfect for the Steroid user etc.. it is also a bowell cleanser.. for those whodont like the thought of the tube up the bum,.

i bought a pack to try after the show in 3 weeks i have also got a pack for my mrs as the same with most women they struggle with the number 2:innocent:.. my therapist swears buy it and has tried it on her self and her 15 year old son to help with acne problems..

if anyone is interested PM me and i can give your her direct Email where she can explain alot better.?

steve


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

how does it work steve id be interested


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

How much do they charge you?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

one of my exes used to have it twice a year, she used to come back beaming, saying the difference in how she felt after was amazing....

unsure whether i'd go thru with it, but definately heard rave reports about it...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dont think i could go through with having a tube up my ass........ Can you send me the e-mail please, my missus has problems with going to the toilet so this may help??

Thanks mate.


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

thought about it thats about as far as i got.

i refer to it as chronic iritation


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

verve said:


> How much do they charge you?


the average is around £70 - £80......


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

adlewar said:


> one of my exes used to have it twice a year, she used to come back beaming, saying the difference in how she felt after was amazing....
> 
> unsure whether i'd go thru with it, but definately heard rave reports about it...


I felt great after it like i said i had lost 5.3 lb.. also felt good the day after but last few days ive struggled a bit with going to the toilet .. this is perfectly normal as it takes around 3 days for the body to get back to normal....

i have it done every year twice a year mainly 4-6 weeks before show.

it can be quite uncormfortable lying there for over an hour with a pipe up you.... but its good to have aclean from the inside....

Steve


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Dont you get kits that you can use at home? I think I have seen something about this on the internet....


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Dont you get kits that you can use at home? I think I have seen something about this on the internet....


Um,

That wasn't on Weeman's thread was it ?

That "kit" is illegal in most member states of the EU, but there is a loophole to import it from Amsterdam for agricultural purposes. Something to do with ploughing


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nah I saw it somewhere else, me and a mate were talking about it....here like this one:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/*Private*-sale---reusable-2ltr-home-enema-kit-/-bag_W0QQitemZ230452735790QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=&rvr_id=&cguid=9418e4f61230a0aad2074e97ffebd686


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

colonic irrigation??? just a pile of 5hite :lol:

my bro has had it done and said he felit like a new man afterwards.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> colonic irrigation??? just a pile of 5hite :lol:
> 
> my bro has had it done and said he felit like a new man afterwards.


Did he find one ?

:lol: :lol: :beer:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

also this is why she and a Doctor has developed this Cleanser,, as some people cant handle the thought of the tube up there....

which you can take and still eat a normal diet without all the detox fad's that are usually advertised.

steve


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Did he find one ?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :beer:


lol

yep and after the irrigation my bro was all squeaky clean and good to go

:lol:


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

ive been thinking about having this done mainly because my bowel movements are all over the place and make me bloated sometimes and other i can go 3/4 times a day. i supose it would be good might look into it


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

Are there any health benefits.? lol

Because tbh i don't see the point in paying to get a tube shuved up my man hole to get it cleaned, not like anyone is going there in anyways


----------



## kingy_88 (Apr 13, 2009)

zelobinksy said:


> Are there any health benefits.? lol
> 
> Because tbh i don't see the point in paying to get a tube shuved up my man hole to get it cleaned, not like anyone is going there in anyways


Yeah I think it's because over the period of your life some stuff doesn't come out and stays in your bowel which can clog up stuff like that so having it cleared out would be much better and think it would help with digestion which will help your body absorb more nutriants (not 100% about this just a guess lol)


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

can you send me a pm with the info pls


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds tiring, must leave you feeling drained :lol:


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

strange_days said:


> Sounds tiring, must leave you feeling drained :lol:


does wipe you out to be honest your not meant to train the same day you have it done,....

i would without doubt recommend.... jut got to make sure that the person doing it has a good reputation.

steve


----------



## Lifting49 (Mar 16, 2010)

bigsteve1974 said:


> does wipe you out to be honest your not meant to train the same day you have it done,....
> 
> i would without doubt recommend.... jut got to make sure that the person doing it has a good reputation.
> 
> steve


Steve,

Got mine done in February by a qualified (male) medical practitioner - all very professional, well explained - felt so much better after - can definitely recommend it for general health and well-being as well as training.

Dave

(Cardiff)


----------

